# Anyone got cruze without USB?



## cruzlover (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi, do anyone of you got Cruze without USB port? Is it possible to add new one on this location? Even AUX does not work


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

cruzlover said:


> Hi, do anyone of you got Cruze without USB port? Is it possible to add new one on this location? Even AUX does not work


I do not have usb. You have selected aux on the radio?


----------



## cruzlover (Jul 8, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> I do not have usb. You have selected aux on the radio?


Yes, I selected it and writes AUX JACK IN but doesn't play music.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I have USB and aux neither work well.. I bought a bluetooth FM transmitter and use that instead..


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

cruzlover said:


> Yes, I selected it and writes AUX JACK IN but doesn't play music.


have you tried another aux cable or tested the aux cable on another system? Just trying to eliminate simple over sights.


----------



## cruzlover (Jul 8, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> have you tried another aux cable or tested the aux cable on another system? Just trying to eliminate simple over sights.


Yes, I tried this cable on another system and worked well not a cable problem.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

My 15 diesel has a USB and a audio jack.


----------



## Leeseyehrl1133 (Jul 1, 2021)

They sell the USB ports on ebay. Specifically to replace a broken one or a boxed out wasn't initially installed spot like what you got. Just type in the (example) 2012 Chevy Cruze USB port and there you go, cheap buy quick get 😊


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have 2 2016 Cruzes the one a LT it has a working USB but the USB on the RS works only for charging and that is it..


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Leeseyehrl1133 said:


> They sell the USB ports on ebay. Specifically to replace a broken one or a boxed out wasn't initially installed spot like what you got. Just type in the (example) 2012 Chevy Cruze USB port and there you go, cheap buy quick get 😊


I have seen them on eBay. Is the wiring harness already in place to plug n play a new USB port?


----------



## Leeseyehrl1133 (Jul 1, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> I have seen them on eBay. Is the wiring harness already in place to plug n play a new USB port?


Honestly, I've got no idea. Mine came with both working aux and USB, so this isn't something I've needed to do personally, I'm just CONSTANTLY exploring different sites and apps for upgradable Cruze gear and fixes for future possibilities and whatnot. If the USB port has been boxed out from the get go, I'm guessing prolly not, but I think some of the port listings advertised being sold WITH wiring harness needed attached to the sale. Do some digging and I'm sure you'll find what you need easy. UNLESS you're looking for customizable interior trim that ISNT carbon fiber black, gloss red or steel blue. 🙄 KILLING myself trying to find carbon fiber yellow interior trim pieces that aren't from rdash for $200 lol.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Leeseyehrl1133 said:


> Honestly, I've got no idea. Mine came with both working aux and USB, so this isn't something I've needed to do personally, I'm just CONSTANTLY exploring different sites and apps for upgradable Cruze gear and fixes for future possibilities and whatnot. If the USB port has been boxed out from the get go, I'm guessing prolly not, but I think some of the port listings advertised being sold WITH wiring harness needed attached to the sale. Do some digging and I'm sure you'll find what you need easy. UNLESS you're looking for customizable interior trim that ISNT carbon fiber black, gloss red or steel blue. 🙄 KILLING myself trying to find carbon fiber yellow interior trim pieces that aren't from rdash for $200 lol.


well it may be pre wired to save money at the factory. I know my steering wheel was pre wired for cruise control but I have no cruise control 😭


----------

